# How to create a lot of froth?



## MrLatte (Sep 15, 2018)

Hi All,

So my mother in law is an odd specimen and when she goes to Costa she always asks for extra dry and the barristas manage to get the froth from the letter A (of the word COSTA) of the medium costa glass so its quite a lot of foam.. why she wants this is beyond me because she leaves froth at the bottom









Point is though, how do you make the amount of foam? Ive tried frothing for much longer at the start and even making a small jug of milk to hopefully turn it all to foam but i end up with about 30% of foam Compared to milk.. is there a way to get a really high amount of froth?


----------



## Robbo (Feb 17, 2016)

use full fat milk, more air at the end, moving steam wand up and down. or just get me to come over and attempt latte art


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

MrLatte said:


> Hi All,
> 
> So my mother in law is an odd specimen and when she goes to Costa she always asks for extra dry and the barristas manage to get the froth from the letter A (of the word COSTA) of the medium costa glass so its quite a lot of foam.. why she wants this is beyond me because she leaves froth at the bottom
> 
> ...


Sure I've seen a YouTube vid where they steam into glasses (instead of a steel jug) so you can see what they're doing & the amount of froth to textured milk produced.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

To get lots of foam, you need to blast a lot of air at the beginning.


----------



## Wolvesnev (Nov 11, 2018)

I've been looking for this video for ages, thanks for posting!


----------



## willykatie (Dec 20, 2018)

Just keep putting air until the end and keep the tip of the wand near the top of the milk but try not to make big bubbles so your froth still silky smooth.


----------



## MrLatte (Sep 15, 2018)

What a simple solution to this frustrating scenario, it worked an absolute treat I just added milk to the "A" in Costa and then frothed to the top. She's now very happy and I'm still frustrated collecting the cup with half the froth still left in it


----------



## MrLatte (Sep 15, 2018)

Thanks, everyone for all the replies! While they were all good one that I found useful in particular was just frothing the milk in the actual glass to see exactly what I was doing.


----------



## OhhEnnEmm (Feb 12, 2019)

Yeah I just sit the steam wand just under the surface of the full fat milk. Works a treat, but as mentioned above, you still want it low enough to where it's a nice smooth froth, just get practicing, you'll have it down to a t in no time hopefully!


----------



## jimmgc51 (Feb 6, 2016)

The Systemic Kid said:


> To get lots of foam, you need to blast a lot of air at the beginning.


Fantastic video, thanks for sharing.

He's answered one of my biggest questions around how you steam milk for different drinks and controlling the amount of foam in the jug.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I've been doing it wrong all these years...thanks for the tip.


----------

